# Accessing a Motorola Razr V3 under FreeBSD 8



## PatrickBaer (Oct 20, 2010)

Title says it all. I want to download photos from my cell-phone to the computer running BSD. Wine doesn't connect as it's missing the drivers and Virtualbox doesn't support USB at all. K2Ktest doesn't see phones. 

So is there another way to access the phone?

P.


----------



## hedgehog (Oct 21, 2010)

I use bluetooth adapter and ng_ubt+obexapp+hcsecds. or even sdpd to make my PC accessible via bluetooth (like file-server).


----------



## jalla (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry if I'm missing something obvious, but why can't you just connect and mount the phone over usb?


----------



## PatrickBaer (Oct 21, 2010)

I can, FreeBSD can't!


```
Oct 20 23:50:06 harrison kernel: ugen1.2: <Motorola Inc.> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Oct 20 23:50:12 harrison root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x22b8 product 0x4902 bus uhub1
Oct 20 23:50:12 harrison kernel: ugen1.2: <Motorola Inc.> at usbus1
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2010)

That phone runs Symbian right? Set the phone to use external storage instead of PC-Suite when you connect.


----------

